# Gibson are sadists



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Fender doesn't sell you a shiny brand new strat then make you drill 11 holes in it to mount the pickguard. Making the decision is hard enough, I may need a volunteer to do the deed.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Velcro the fucker on.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

Square nails -- gives it that vintage look.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

For at least a little while Gibson was selling Les Pauls with factory installed Vibramate mounted Bigsby's. These promptly dug into the nitro lacquer of the tops, lol.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Just use a compression stud nailer and put 3-4 in there to secure it.


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

When I have fixed pick guards and especially loose tuning heads in the past a tiny sliver of wood put into an oversized stripped out screw hole with a dab of crazy glue can make a good fix for having to secure a screw to for just about anything that is attached to wooden guitar where a screw hole has been stripped. 

Use a mirror template to locate the holes if the guard is not a replacement but going on a factory or tribute guitar that came without a guard. Use a very small awl or the tip of a pointed exacto knife to cut through the top layer of the finish and to start the guide hole before pre drilling for even a tiny screw. 

Hard nitro finish can make even a really good tiny drill bit slip and slide so locating the hole exactly and getting through the finish before drilling for even the smallest wood screw on a hardwood guitar body is essential. Softwood tops not so much because you can just use a sharp fine centre punch to locate the holes. Use tiny fine hand tools only, power tools are far too aggressive for this kind of job and are overkill to say the least. 

Failing all that then do what Frenchy99 suggests and just HILTI the thing down with a cement nailer!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> Fender doesn't sell you a shiny brand new strat then make you drill 11 holes in it to mount the pickguard. Making the decision is hard enough, I may need a volunteer to do the deed.


Sorry, which model of Gibson are you improving?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Milkman said:


> Sorry, which model of Gibson are you improving?


Brand new Les Paul standard 2018


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> Brand new Les Paul standard 2018


So, two holes then, right?

I wasn't aware that Gibson had discontinued installing pickguards on the LP Standard.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Milkman said:


> So, two holes then, right?
> 
> I wasn't aware that Gibson had discontinued installing pickguards on the LP Standard.


Yes two holes. I have a 2018 Classic that came with the pickguard attached.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> Yes two holes. I have a 2018 Classic that came with the pickguard attached.


I guess there are people who prefer the look of a Les Paul with the guard removed.

I get that, but I prefer them on.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

My preference with Les Pauls (& Les Paul type guitars) and pick guards is if it's a solid colour-then pickguard.
I've seen ones where the finish wore off & I don't like the look.
If it's a natural finish or a sunburst with woodgrain (So not a silver burst type) then pick guard is off--to be bale to see the wood.
If the finish wears off it's not as noticeable.
As an illustration-my black Les Paul has a pick guard, my natural finish Les Paul copy, does not.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I just re-assembled a POS (bolt-on neck) LP copy. It had been in pieces for years. Solo had a "Chrome & Cream LP" pack for $80. So I splurged on this hunk-o-junk and bought it. Even with that thing I toyed back and forth with "pick-guard, no pick-guard...pick-guard, no pick-guard...pick-guard, no pick-guard". I could not imagine doing that with a brand new Gibson.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I haven't bothered installing the pickguard on my 2016 Standard, it looks great without it.
More importantly there's no going back from drilling those mounting holes ...


----------

